# Attila says goodbye



## Marta78 (Feb 14, 2008)

Some of you may remeber Attila's story... a 4 y.o. Italian ginger cat who suffered from a rare and terrible disease. Despite 1 year of struggle, love, pain, hope, international efforts to save his life, the little Pirate Cat moved on to the Raibow Bridge two days ago.
His family and friends are still shocked by his loss, despite the fact that he did his best to let us know that he was ready to go... Attila is happy where he is now, no more pain and suffering for this brave boy who taught us love, pride, courage and dignity and left us a legacy of hope and friendship and love.
His website stays online, because we hope his story can help those unlucky cats who may be struggling with the same disease.
All links and requests for help and donations were removed, since Attila doesn't need that where he is now, so I hope I can post a link to his website here without breaking any forum rules:
http://attilathecat.altervista.org/index.html
If I wasn't allowed to link it, please remove the link... anyway if you google "Attila the cat" you'll find it right away... If you wish to leave a message to his family, who is reading the guestbook day by day and finds a lot of comfort in the words that Attila's friends are writing there, you are more than welcome.
Thanks to those who will send a thought of love to Attila and his family... we will never forget him!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP Attila. I'm sorry you lost him


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I remember Attila's story. I'm so sorry you lost him. You certainly did your best. God bless.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

RIP Attila. He and his family certainly fought hard over the past year.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

RIP Attila. You will be missed.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

:angel RIP Attila


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

How sad! I was really rooting for him to make it. Godspeed, sweet Attila. May my RB cockapoo, Gigi, and my RB calico baby girls, Spuddie and Munchie guide you and show you the best places to play.


----------

